# Mettre wifi sur ibook 2004



## JPGTA60 (9 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai ressorti ce portable (OSX. 10.3.9) qui ne dispose que d'un modem interne, ni bluetooth, ni airport.
Je voudrai m'en servir hors de chez moi, pour aller sur le net(gérer asso..).
Est-ce qu'une clé (ou dongle, je crois) peut faire l'affaire ? Je suppose qu'il faut un utilitaire associé (supportera-t-il une vieille version OS ?

Merci de votre éclairage.
JPG


----------



## ericse (11 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
C'est assez ancien comme machine, est-ce que tu as essayé de l'utiliser depuis chez toi (avec un câble ethernet si il n'a pas de WiFi) ?


----------



## JPGTA60 (11 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
L'ibook est même d'avril 2003. J'ai essayé avec un cable ethernet. La liaison est OK à part, pour certains sites pour lesquels, j'ai le message suivant : " Firefox ne peut pas se connecter en mode sécurié sur (nom du site) car le site utilise un protocole de sécurité qui n'est pas activé..". Est-ce à moi d'activer ce mode (mais je n'ai pas trouvé), ou la version Firefox (2.0.0.20) trop ancienne ?


----------



## Invité (11 Septembre 2020)

C'est modèle exactement ?
Mais sur tous les iBook il est possible d'installer une carte Airport

Cela dit, les navigateurs vont galerer, essaie quand même TenFourFox


----------



## JPGTA60 (11 Septembre 2020)

PowerPC G3 900Mhz avec 640Mo SDRam.
Je vais essayer TenFourFox.
La solution Dongle pas cher ne fonctionnera pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2020)

Avril 2003, c'est donc un iBook G3 de dernière génération, il dispose du WiFi (carte Airport optionnelle, comme tous les iBook G3), mais c'est du 802.11b, pas certain de la compatibilité avec les réseaux actuels, ça ne gère pas les clés WPA, seulement le WEP, par ailleurs, s'il existe bien des clés WiFi en 802.11g, elles nécessitent de l'USB2 pour fonctionner correctement, or, les iBook G3 sont en USB 1.1 ! Par ailleurs, la majorité des sites actuels nécessitent des navigateurs plus récents que ce que ce Mac peut faire fonctionner, TenFourFox excepté, c'est la source de ton problème de protocole de sécurité, et là, seul TenFourFox peut gérer ça, c'est le seul qui puisse te donner une chance d'accéder à certains sites, mais sans garantie absolue, et en acceptant le fait que, si tu arrives à te connecter en WiFi, ça va ramer un max ; déjà, mon iBook G4 à 1,2 Ghz avec 1,25 Go de Ram et une carte Airport Extrême (802.11g) sous Tiger (Mac OS X 10.4.11), ça rame pas mal.


----------



## dandu (11 Septembre 2020)

On peut faire du WPA avec les cartes 11b (faudrait que je fasse une explication sur çà).

Les adaptateurs USB, c'est compliqué et les pilotes sont souvent lents, la solution la plus simple ça reste quand meme une carte AirPort.

Mais très clairement, c'est une mauvaise idée : pleins de sites fonctionneront pas à cause du HTTPS, et même si TenFourFox existe (pour Panther, je suis pas sur, mais la machine doit accepter Tiger), c'est super lent dès qu'il y a du JavaScript.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2020)

De toute façon, même si la carte accepte de le gérer (ça m'intéresse, j'ai essayé tout ce qui me passait par la tête sans jamais y arriver), reste que Panther, lui, ne le gère pas, c'est seulement à partir de la 10.4.4, de mémoire que Mac OS a géré le WPA.


----------



## Invité (11 Septembre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> On peut faire du WPA avec les cartes 11b (faudrait que je fasse une explication sur çà).
> 
> Les adaptateurs USB, c'est compliqué et les pilotes sont souvent lents, la solution la plus simple ça reste quand meme une carte AirPort.
> 
> Mais très clairement, c'est une mauvaise idée : pleins de sites fonctionneront pas à cause du HTTPS, et même si TenFourFox existe (pour Panther, je suis pas sur, mais la machine doit accepter Tiger), c'est super lent dès qu'il y a du JavaScript.


Tiens ça m'interesse aussi, ça m'agace de ne pas pouvoir connecter mon iBook G3 Dual USB au réseau Wifi pour le partage avec les autres ordis.


----------



## JPGTA60 (11 Septembre 2020)

J'ai tenté d'installer TFF pour G3..L'appli refuse de s'ouvrir...
Je crois que je vais laisser tomber l'idée de lui trouver une nouvelle vie à cet ibook (mais je vais pas le jeter...!)
Merci à vous tous..


----------



## ericse (11 Septembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens ça m'interesse aussi, ça m'agace de ne pas pouvoir connecter mon iBook G3 Dual USB au réseau Wifi pour le partage avec les autres ordis.


Tu peux utiliser un mini routeur en mode client, tu le connectes en ethernet à ton Mac, et c'est lui qui gère le WiFi, pas besoin de pilote comme ça : https://www.amazon.fr/TP-Link-Routeur-Répéteur-Ethernet-TL-WR902AC/dp/B00TQEX8BO/


----------



## Invité (11 Septembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser un mini routeur en mode client, tu le connectes en ethernet à ton Mac, et c'est lui qui gère le WiFi, pas besoin de pilote comme ça : https://www.amazon.fr/TP-Link-Routeur-Répéteur-Ethernet-TL-WR902AC/dp/B00TQEX8BO/


Merci,
mais si c'est pour lui mettre un fil à la patte autant utiliser un câble RJ45, ce que je fais à l'occasion…

Ou peut être que je n'ai pas compris comment s'utilise ce matériel ?

En fait l'iBook est au grenier avec les vieux Mac. Comme le Wifi est un peu faiblard j'ai installé un répéteur pour booster le signal, mais il reste sur ma config Wifi normale et sert juste de relai DHCP supplémentaire pour ceux qui ont du Wifi, histoire de ne pas surcharger le switch pour les autres.

Je ne suis pas sûr des termes que j'emploie   
Je ne suis newbie total en réseaux…


----------



## ericse (11 Septembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Merci, mais...


"Merci, mais" ça veut dire "non merci", c'est sympa pour moi   



Invité a dit:


> ... si c'est pour lui mettre un fil à la patte autant utiliser un câble RJ45, ce que je fais à l'occasion…


Clairement c'est la meilleure solution, du moins si tu es assez près de ton routeur. 
Ma solution c'est pour quand tu es trop loin de lui pour utiliser un câble !


----------



## magicPDF (5 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour

Si c'est compatible avec ton iBook tu peux faire une offre à 5 € (enveloppe + frais de port) je l'accepterai.


			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1807720080.htm/


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2020)

Je ne connais pas d'iBook ayant un port PCMCIA.
Mais ma connaissances iBook est limitée par les modèles que j'ai possédés
​


----------



## woz86 (5 Octobre 2020)

Par contre ça peut être compatible avec un PowerBook G3 vu qu’il y a un port PCMCIA ?


----------



## pershing78 (6 Octobre 2020)

JPGTA60 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai ressorti ce portable (OSX. 10.3.9) qui ne dispose que d'un modem interne, ni bluetooth, ni airport.
> Je voudrai m'en servir hors de chez moi, pour aller sur le net(gérer asso..).
> Est-ce qu'une clé (ou dongle, je crois) peut faire l'affaire ? Je suppose qu'il faut un utilitaire associé (supportera-t-il une vieille version OS ?
> ...





JPGTA60 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai ressorti ce portable (OSX. 10.3.9) qui ne dispose que d'un modem interne, ni bluetooth, ni airport.
> Je voudrai m'en servir hors de chez moi, pour aller sur le net(gérer asso..).
> Est-ce qu'une clé (ou dongle, je crois) peut faire l'affaire ? Je suppose qu'il faut un utilitaire associé (supportera-t-il une vieille version OS ?
> ...


bonjour il faut déjà passer sous Tiger , os 10.4.11 ici https://www.macintoshrepository.org/45-mac-os-x-for-ppc-osx-10-0-10-1-10-2-10-3-10-4-10-5-
ensuite mettre une airport comme ici https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Apple-Airpo...483952?hash=item3f0c311930:g:hzsAAMXQY8JRh7XK
et se connecter au réseau, Tiger gère le wpa sans souci, simplement vue la norme la connexion est plus lente mais acceptable. sous tiger pour le surf tenfofox avec la bonne version G3  , en dessous de tiger tenfofox ne fonctionnera pas .


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2020)

pershing78 a dit:


> ensuite mettre une airport comme ici https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Apple-Airpo...483952?hash=item3f0c311930:g:hzsAAMXQY8JRh7XK



Non, un iBook de 2004 ne pourra pas recevoir cette carte, 2004, c'est un iBook G4 de seconde ou troisième génération, il nécessite une carte Airport Extrême comme celle ci




L'avantage, c'est que c'est une carte 802.11g (54 Mb/s) bien plus compatible avec les réseaux WiFi actuels.


----------



## pershing78 (7 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, un iBook de 2004 ne pourra pas recevoir cette carte, 2004, c'est un iBook G4 de seconde ou troisième génération, il nécessite une carte Airport Extrême comme celle ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est un G3 ou un G4 ? si c'est un G3 early 2003 comme il semble (après on a pas de photo) avec 32 de Vram et un cpu à 900 cette carte n'ira pas du tout !


----------



## magicPDF (8 Octobre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Par contre ça peut être compatible avec un PowerBook G3 vu qu’il y a un port PCMCIA ?


Oui complètement, je l'utilisai avec un PowerBook G3 Pismo (le modèle avec USB et Firewire).


----------



## woz86 (8 Octobre 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> Oui complètement, je l'utilisai avec un PowerBook G3 Pismo (le modèle avec USB et Firewire).


Ça pourrait m’intéresser car j’ai le PowerBook G3 Pismo et Lombard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2020)

pershing78 a dit:


> c'est un G3 ou un G4 ? si c'est un G3 early 2003 comme il semble (après on a pas de photo) avec 32 de Vram et un cpu à 900 cette carte n'ira pas du tout !



Il est de 2003, ou de 2004 ? Parce que je lis "iBook 2004", de 2003, ça pourrait être un G3 ou un G4, mais en 2004, il n'y avait plus que des G4, le dernier G3 a été arrêté en octobre 2003.

EDIT : bon, je viens de relire tout le topic, il est effectivement de 2003, donc "Airport" et non "Airport extrême". Par contre, inutile de se fatiguer à mettre une carte Airport s'il reste sous Panther (OS X 10.3.x), il ne pourra de toute façon pas se connecter, ça n'est qu'à partir de Mac OS X 10.4.5 que Mac OS a su gérer les clés WPA, et je ne pense pas que les réseaux récents supportent encore les clés WEP.

De toute façon, vu les difficultés à gérer un réseau récent avec une carte Airport (d'après Dandu, c'est possible, mais apparemment compliqué à mettre en œuvre), et vu la lenteur de ces cartes (11 Mb/s maximum, soit à peine plus d'un Mo/s), je pense qu'il serait plus raisonnable de le connecter en ethernet (100 Mb/s sur cette machine, quasiment 10 fois plus rapide que ce que le WiFi peut donner dans des conditions optimales pas toujours faciles à réunir).


----------



## dandu (8 Octobre 2020)

C'est pas spécialement compliqué... si on a l'option. C'est malheureusement pas le cas de tous les appareils Wi-Fi (de mémoire, j'ai pas encore écrit, faut la possibilité de passer sur une autre sécurité que l'AES). 

Mais c'est clair que le Wi-Fi 11b, c'est pas génial.


----------



## pershing78 (9 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il est de 2003, ou de 2004 ? Parce que je lis "iBook 2004", de 2003, ça pourrait être un G3 ou un G4, mais en 2004, il n'y avait plus que des G4, le dernier G3 a été arrêté en octobre 2003.
> 
> EDIT : bon, je viens de relire tout le topic, il est effectivement de 2003, donc "Airport" et non "Airport extrême". Par contre, inutile de se fatiguer à mettre une carte Airport s'il reste sous Panther (OS X 10.3.x), il ne pourra de toute façon pas se connecter, ça n'est qu'à partir de Mac OS X 10.4.5 que Mac OS a su gérer les clés WPA, et je ne pense pas que les réseaux récents supportent encore les clés WEP.
> 
> De toute façon, vu les difficultés à gérer un réseau récent avec une carte Airport (d'après Dandu, c'est possible, mais apparemment compliqué à mettre en œuvre), et vu la lenteur de ces cartes (11 Mb/s maximum, soit à peine plus d'un Mo/s), je pense qu'il serait plus raisonnable de le connecter en ethernet (100 Mb/s sur cette machine, quasiment 10 fois plus rapide que ce que le WiFi peut donner dans des conditions optimales pas toujours faciles à réunir).


d'où le conseil de passer sous Tiger. Cependant Certaines box comme celles de SFR permettent de créer un réseau invité sous WEP
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
. Je m'en servais à l'époque pour les vieux Windows . Concernant les débits voilà ce que j'obtiens avec mon G4 MDD sous Tiger sachant que sur mon macpro je suis à 850 mb/s .  Je pense que les résultats sont un peu sous estimés,  avec mire ADSL j'obtiens 56. En transfert de fichiers sur mon Syno c'est bcp plus rapide 2 go en 49 s en rj45 soit 323 mb/s. Le téléchargement web est par contre lui très lent..... 7/8 Mb/s.


----------



## magicPDF (9 Octobre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Ça pourrait m’intéresser car j’ai le PowerBook G3 Pismo et Lombard.


Par-contre il faut savoir qu'elle ne fonctionne qu'avec Mac OS X, je n'ai jamais réussi à la faire fonctionner avec Mac OS 9 (je n'ai jamais trouvé de pilote).
C'est pour ça que je la donne (sauf les frais de port) car mon Pismo est définitivement repassé à Mac OS 9.2.

Pour le réseau, faute Wi-Fi je le connecte parfois en Ethernet (Partage) au MacBookPro 2008, mais ce n'est pas pour ça que je le conserve.


----------



## woz86 (9 Octobre 2020)

Mon Pismo et Lombard sont sous Max OS X.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Mon Pismo et Lombard sont sous Max OS X.



Pour le Pismo, pas de problème, il supporte Tiger, par contre le lombard est théoriquement limité à Panther (il faut un Mac disposant du Firewire natif pour installer Tiger), donc là, ça sera plus problématique (pas de gestion du WPA).


----------



## dandu (10 Octobre 2020)

Panther supporte le WPA (et même le WPA 2 avec les cartes AirPort Extreme). Mais faut installer les outils AirPort.


----------



## Invité (13 Octobre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Panther supporte le WPA (et même le WPA 2 avec les cartes AirPort Extreme). Mais faut installer les outils AirPort.


Tu voudrais pas faire un petit tuto express ?


----------



## dandu (14 Octobre 2020)

Là : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/10/12/airport-wpa/ 

En gros, faut installer les outils AirPort 4.2 (https://support.apple.com/kb/dl455?locale=fr_FR)

Et espérer que la borne propose les options pour forcer du vieux WPA (et que ça passe). Chez moi, ça marche avec des AirPort de 2010 (11n), pas avec des AirPort de 2013 (11ac) mais ça vient peut-être du ê dans mon SSID. Et ça marche pas du tout avec ma BBox (Bouygues)


----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Là : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/10/12/airport-wpa/
> 
> En gros, faut installer les outils AirPort 4.2 (https://support.apple.com/kb/dl455?locale=fr_FR)
> 
> Et espérer que la borne propose les options pour forcer du vieux WPA (et que ça passe). Chez moi, ça marche avec des AirPort de 2010 (11n), pas avec des AirPort de 2013 (11ac) mais ça vient peut-être du ê dans mon SSID. Et ça marche pas du tout avec ma BBox (Bouygues)


OK merci.
Ouais en gros si tu n'a pas de borne Apple c'est mort…
Il me semblait bien avoir tout essayé avec ma Freebox ou le DLink qui fait le pont au grenier.
Tans pis…


----------



## daffyb (15 Octobre 2020)

Personnellement, je pense que tout ça c'est un "faux problème".
Commence par essayer internet, et les outils que tu comptes utiliser en connectant un cable éthernet.
Tu pourras te faire une idée de la viabilité de ton projet.
Ensuite, tu pourras toujours tenter l'idée du WiFi, mais franchement, je pense que tu vas déchanter à casue de la lourdeur des sites web si jamais tu arrives à t'y connecter correctement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2020)

Là, force est d'admettre que le canard charentais n'a pas tort !


----------



## pershing78 (15 Octobre 2020)

OUI de toute façon pour surfer on va dire "correctement" sur les sites il faut Tenfourfox donc au minimum Tiger et plutôt 1 go de RAM.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2020)

pershing78 a dit:


> OUI de toute façon pour surfer on va dire "correctement" sur les sites il faut Tenfourfox donc au minimum Tiger et plutôt 1 go de RAM.


Après, tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "correctement", il m'arrive, lorsque je ne peux pas faire autrement, de surfer avec TenFourFox sur l'un ou l'autre de mes G4 (de 1 Ghz à 1,33 Ghz), et je trouve déjà ça d'une lenteur exaspérante, alors sur un G3 à 300 Mhz …


----------



## pershing78 (16 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après, tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "correctement", il m'arrive, lorsque je ne peux pas faire autrement, de surfer avec TenFourFox sur l'un ou l'autre de mes G4 (de 1 Ghz à 1,33 Ghz), et je trouve déjà ça d'une lenteur exaspérante, alors sur un G3 à 300 Mhz …


c'est clair je dois dire que même sur mon  G4 MDD (voir plus haut les débits) ) faut pas être trop pressé !! Et Laisser tomber le wifi trop lent. Sur ces vieux mac mieux il faut presque mieux  rester en OS 9.2 et avoir Classilla pour télécharger sur mac repo quand on a besoin de soft.  Plus pour le fun qu'autre chose . J'ai un G5 DP 2 ghz avec 4 GO de RAM, un SSD  et une radeon 9600 XT sous Léopard  , là on se rapproche des pc actuels .


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> C'est pas spécialement compliqué... si on a l'option. C'est malheureusement pas le cas de tous les appareils Wi-Fi (de mémoire, j'ai pas encore écrit, faut la possibilité de passer sur une autre sécurité que l'AES).
> 
> Mais c'est clair que le Wi-Fi 11b, c'est pas génial.


Il faut utiliser une ancienne borne airport comme ça pas de soucis.


----------

